# Is it wrong to have your fursona the opposite gender?



## RyuokoWolf (Sep 6, 2014)

Sorry if this is in the wrong location,  but, would it be wrong for someone's fursona to be a different gender than they are? For example a female person having a male fursona?  Or vice versa. I am just really curious about this and want to know other's opinions.  Personally I think it would be alright, because I know someone who is in that situation.


----------



## FangWarrior (Sep 6, 2014)

You can make your fursona whatever you want it to be.


----------



## Joey (Sep 6, 2014)

I don't see why not, unless you use it to mislead or trick people.


----------



## mcjoel (Sep 6, 2014)

^ this right here. people make fursonas opposite genders all the time so as long as your not using it for malicious reasons it's perfectly fine.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 6, 2014)

Nope. I'm a girl but my sona is a boy.


----------



## Conker (Sep 6, 2014)

Nope. Do what you will with it and have fun. That's what it's all about.


----------



## Fangimations (Sep 6, 2014)

I find nothing wrong with that, the only thing that sucks with doing that is that people always assume your sona is the same gender as you.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 6, 2014)

I like to genderbend my 'sona.  heck maybe she'll be male one day for good

Your sona is you. Saying its bad or wrong to have it a different gender is like people telling someone they can't be male because they were born a girl. People have different meanings attached to their fursonas and it varies from person to person how much it reflects them, sometimes a gender change is a reflection of how the person feels, or the sona is simply a character with another gender that is not them but relates to them


----------



## Pinky (Sep 6, 2014)

Your fursona is whatever you want it to be.


----------



## RyuokoWolf (Sep 7, 2014)

See, I asked because I am biologically female but I prefer to be male, hence why I changed my name to Chris, so Ryuoko makes me more comfortable because it's my second chance to be that gender. Thanks for all the feedback everyone ^Ð³^


----------



## Nashida (Sep 7, 2014)

The fun of this fandom is that you can do whatever you want so long as it's not harmful to others. I have a male fursona myself (a dragon-cat-bat hybrid named Vender) and I am female. No one's really going to give a damn.


----------



## Troj (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm biologically female. My primary fursona is male, and my secondary fursona is female. 

You can make your 'sona whatever you like! I know tons of furries who relate more to the opposite gender or sex, or who identify as trans, or who feel essentially "gender-mixed" or "gender-neutral," and who use their 'sona to express that. I think that's great.


----------



## Chuchi (Sep 7, 2014)

Like others have said, it's for fun, and it's however you want to represent yourself! As long as it isn't malicious, be whatever you want to be. Although, I don't often see people posing as the opposite gender in the community with the intention of doing wrong onto others. I've seen it in MMOs though, where men would pretend to be women to get shit from lonely, easily manipulated men. I could see that application within this community, though I've personally never encountered it.


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 7, 2014)

They say that a fursona is a way of expressing what we see as ideal or what we'd want out of ourselves. But, I dunno, I just dick around with characters and give them the gender that they chose for themselves. 



RyuokoTimberfang said:


> See, I asked because I am biologically female but I prefer to be male, hence why I changed my name to Chris, so Ryuoko makes me more comfortable because it's my second chance to be that gender.


In that case, it's kinda usual and expected.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm a quadri-gender lumo wolf. :V


Seriously though, why would it be wrong? It's imaginary.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Sep 7, 2014)

You can do whatever you want


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Sep 7, 2014)

It's as wrong as people pretending to be overpowered, popufur, godmodded animals when in reality they are scrawny, less attractive, and weak humans. 

It's simply how you present yourself and has 0 connection to reality


----------



## Sar (Sep 7, 2014)

No, your fursona has to be as realistic and 100% accurate to your day job as a hacker-ninja-raver-gaming-flying spaghetti monster.


----------



## jorinda (Sep 8, 2014)

One of my fursuit characters is male, and noone has ever complained about that. 

Just don't overdo it. No awkwardly huge bulges on guys, no watermelon boobies on girls. That would be inappropriate.


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Sep 8, 2014)

I don't actually have a fursona (YET) but when I do, it get one, it will be a girl. I've always been a girl in my mind and heart but am biologically male. You should make your fursona however you see yourself or however makes you happy, as long as you don't use it for malicious intent.


----------



## Whines (Oct 3, 2014)

Don't see how it matters. Make yourself happy!


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm not entirely certain about that one, but my more pressing question is- Is it wrong to have your fursona be of a different race than you?


----------



## Misomie (Oct 3, 2014)

DarrylWolf said:


> I'm not entirely certain about that one, but my more pressing question is- Is it wrong to have your fursona be of a different race than you?


According to SJW's, "absolutely not you scum!" However, I see no problem with it if you did your research and aren't doing anything offensive to the culture.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 3, 2014)

Misomie said:


> According to SJW's, "absolutely not you scum!" However, I see no problem with it if you did your research and aren't doing anything offensive to the culture.



I kind of figured that would be the case. I know where the SJWs are strong enough and that their secret agenda is to actually repress free speech and artistic expression- usually college campuses and job sites- and I'll have to be on my guard for them. I guess I'll have to know the setting, and who else is there before I go out and do it. And of course, I wouldn't be so stupid as to think that the First Amendment applies EVERYWHERE in the US. But obviously yes, I should be able to enjoy a Furry convention in fursuit, even if others think we're weird.


----------



## Cekuba (Oct 3, 2014)

Alex The Lemur said:


> I don't see why not, unless you use it to mislead or trick people.



Exactly!

Its fun, specially if you have a bunch of characters :3


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 3, 2014)

Nope.
People can depict themselves however they wished.
Kind of reminds me of how I used to treat avatars...I used to hate the idea of using an avatar of the opposite gender of my own but as time passed I began making exceptions for non-human characters and eventually I just said "To heck with it" and decided that I could use whatever gender avatar I want.

Unless you're intentionally trying to mislead people, I don't see the issue with alternate gender fursonas.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 3, 2014)

Cekuba said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Its fun, specially if you have a bunch of characters :3



Shouldn't we only have one? 

Anyway.. I know some gay furs who uses somewhat feministic fursona which could pass as a female fursona.
So if they have a female fursona, it should be justifiable


----------



## Cekuba (Oct 3, 2014)

Marazhuki said:


> Shouldn't we only have one?



I suppose that depends. Overall, you can have one... but you could have more for your moods, or for RP, or just because its fun, or maybe you changed over time...


----------

